# Sainsbury's Calais is closing



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

I have just received a letter from Sainsbury's to say that they are closing the Calais store on 30th June 2010.

I never bought much in there anyway so not sure why they felt I needed to know!

Lorna


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Beginning of May, only half the store was in use, so comes as no surprise :wink: 

tony


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Dooney said:


> I have just received a letter from Sainsbury's to say that they are closing the Calais store on 30th June 2010.
> 
> I never bought much in there anyway so not sure why they felt I needed to know!
> 
> Lorna


That's a bummer, my wife works for Sainsbury's and last time we went we got 15% staff discount


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

So - full cycle - we first used it when it was a 'corner' outlet in Auchan - they used to do a delicious 99p bottle of Australian red - then they got bigger and bigger -and more expensive - the last time I visited was only as part of an 'en route to businees' trip in Brussels - had to really try hard to convince myself any of the wine they sold was a 'bargain' when compared with UK

Harry


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Last couple of times I've bothered to have a look around while killing time for the ferry the place has been almost deserted, I've walked around looking at the prices and then left without buying anything.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

They relied on selling the same stuff as they have in the Uk (as do Tesco in Cite Europe), but at prices to reflect less duty in France, and of course to get a good deal on the exchange rate. Now the exchange rate is poor, it's not that attractive to buy over there.

I always found they had a poor selection of good French wines - and annoyingly had loads of Australian / Chilean stuff - any French who accidentally wandered in there would have been most perplexed! One of the reasons I go to France is to get hold of decent mid range French wines (not the €1.50 a litre paint stripper, and not the +€20 a bottle stuff either!). I find the better deals are away from Calais.....


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

It amazes me when I see all us brits buying **** and booze from places like citie Europe and auchen in Calais.
Why dont they drive inland a few miles and they will get the same stuff a lot cheaper.


----------



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

Yes, we were in the store 10 days ago and it was like it had been ravaged but no extra special closing down deals. A real pity!!


----------



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

Yes, we were in the store 10 days ago and it was like it had been ravaged but no extra special closing down deals. A real pity!!


----------

